# SMG Basics



## MacMook (Sep 4, 2004)

Although I have no desire to contribute to the great SMG vs. Manual debate (I drive a 6 speed) I found this article a bit helpful in understanding the basics:

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/sequential-gearbox.htm

Have fun.


----------

